# Free Book: Dark Resurrection



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

*Free right now at Amazon.com*

Dark Resurrection







(no cover image at the site)
*
Review*
"...an unusual horror tale with a unique storyline...John Karr is a skilled author..." -- Steve & Lesley Mazey; [email protected]

"Here's a real nightmare on the printed page for horror enthusiasts everywhere!...Disturbing and very scary. Highly recommended." -- [email protected]; Creature Feature

*Product Description*

Surgeon Victor Galloway kept death at bay in the operating room--now death has claimed him. Resurrected against his will, he must fight for his family and his soul.

Victor Galloway is a prominent surgeon and family man. When he suffers a heart attack, he claws his way to the phone and dials 911. The paramedics arrive, smile down at him and quickly administer a lethal injection.

Victor's life is ending, but his nightmare has just begun.

Close to death and strapped to a gurney, he's offered an unholy deal by Tobias, H.E.L.L.'s CEO: Use his surgical skills to harvest the living to feed the undead in exchange for immortality.

Refused but not to be denied, Tobias presses his unwilling recruit into the ranks of the undead. Whether by chance or divine intervention, Victor is different from the others. He is a monster with a conscience, a force for good ensnared by evil, and the only one willing to stand against Tobias and his burgeoning nest of zombies. He must destroy them, but doing so risks the lives of his family and the last hospital employee with a pulse.

This book has been previously published and has been revised from its original release.

*Warning, this title contains the following: dark themes, graphic violence, language, gore, and a smattering of explicit sex.
*


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a question, I don't have my Kindle yet, can I go ahead and get this now and if will go on the Kindle when it gets here? I figured I could, just want to make sure. My kindle shows registered with my name on my account page.


----------



## soapy70 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yes you can download now to take advantage of the free book and it will there waiting for you when you get your Kindle.-I am getting ready to download this. There's nothing like a free book!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah said:


> I have a question, I don't have my Kindle yet, can I go ahead and get this now and if will go on the Kindle when it gets here? I figured I could, just want to make sure. My kindle shows registered with my name on my account page.


Yes, if it's registered you can go ahead and "buy" it and it will download when your Kindle gets turned on with the Whispernet on for the first time.

L


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2008)

Atunah, you can also start sending samples to your Kindle. When you get your Kindle and turn it on for the first time as soon as the Whispernet connects anything you have sent to it will automatically download.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Wohoo, thanks guys  

Oh boy, don't tell me about the samples or I will have that poor thing packed before it even gets a chance to breathe out of its box


----------



## Sailor (Nov 1, 2008)

Thanks for the freebie Leslie, got it downloaded.
Now to find the time to read 

Everyone with Kindles on Order. As long as you have your Kindle REGISTERED and you are still awaiting it's arrival,
you can purchase, get samples, and download free books from Amazon, onto your account. When your Kindle arrives, turn on
Whispernet and your purchases/downloads/freebies, from Amazon will show up onto your Kindle.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool, is on my Kindle page.   It says to either download to the computer or to the Kindle. I assume it does it automatically and this is just in case I need to download it again to the Kindle down the road? 

I think I am doomed now


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Atunah said:


> Cool, is on my Kindle page.  It says to either download to the computer or to the Kindle. I assume it does it automatically and this is just in case I need to download it again to the Kindle down the road?


Yes



> I think I am doomed now


Watch out!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not only is it a good idea to buy some books now, it's mandatory.  Your Kindle will arrive hungry, ready and wanting to consume some books.  You must be ready for it.  

(Think Little Shop of Horrors).

Betsy


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Feed me, feed me


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks Leslie, just one-clicked...again.   They make this so darn easy!


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Thanks for the heads up Leslie *


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Atunah said:


> My kindle shows registered with my name on my account page.


Hey, that means there is a Kindle with your name on it, so it should be arriving soon! No more worries about shipping times!


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Woo Hoo Hoo.  Congratulations.  That is a very good sign.


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

You can start buying books.  WHEE!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I thought Amazon automatically registers the Kindle when you order. It showed that on my Amazon page within minutes of ordering. I still have a 16-18 December delivery listed. 

But that means I don't have to worry about being bumped to February now?


----------



## Dori (Oct 28, 2008)

Yep,  there is a Kindle with your name on it.  Your number too.  LOL


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh my...it has a cover up now...a really...interesting....cover.... 











Sorry, but that is just an *ugly* cover! I hope the book is better. And thanks for the heads-up, Leslie!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Sorry, but that is just an *ugly* cover! I hope the book is better.


I like it! I love horror novels, hopefully this one will be good....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Oh my...it has a cover up now...a really...interesting....cover....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Steph H said:


> Sorry, but that is just an *ugly* cover! I hope the book is better. And thanks for the heads-up, Leslie!


I'm with you. That is uuuuggggglllllyyyy.....and the subject matter doesn't interest me, either. I think I'll pass on this one.

L


----------



## Mikuto (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds right up my alley! Thanks for pointing it out, I already hit the one-click button 

Edit: I'm a couple pages (clicks?) into the book now and I'm not wholly impressed. The author is wordy and over-descriptive, spending paragraphs on things that only need a sentence of two, and he's redundant as well. I'm only two dots into the book and I've already been told twice what an intercostal muscle is (I knew anyway) and how rewarding his career is, both sentences worded in almost the exact same way. 

The dialogue is weak, the wife talks like a teenager but the toddler son is perfectly eloquent, and for a surgeon the main character doesn't seem to know much about the human body. I'll keep reading, but I'm not too impressed.


----------

